# Need to replace starter anyone know of a diy?



## dbackbmx3 (Jun 25, 2007)

Starter has gone out twice on this vehicle. Its my girlfriends dads car the ignition sticks and he forgets to turn it back to normal running position and it burns the starter. Anyways I was wondering if anyone knows of a diy for this job. its a 1996 a4 2.8 fwd
Thanks!


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Need to replace starter anyone know of a diy? (dbackbmx3)*

If its anything like my Audi A6, then you have to remove the Alternator just to get to the starter which is burried between the engine and subframe. 
But the starter R&I is simple, remove the two electrical wires from the back of the solinoid, remove the two mount bolts, remove starter. Installation is the reversal of removal.


----------



## dbackbmx3 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Need to replace starter anyone know of a diy? (MEDEL514)*

ugh haha I really dont wanna pull the front end! This dude I know just told me he removed a motor mount and lifted the engine and thats how he put it in. I just have no clue what motor mount to remove. I also have access to alldata but it seriously has no info on this car.........


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Need to replace starter anyone know of a diy? (dbackbmx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbackbmx3* »_I just have no clue what motor mount to remove.

Probably the motor mount right above the starter








Its a simple nut and bolt job, but if you've never done it before and don't have someone helping you, just drop it off at a shop for an hour and save yourself the headache.


----------



## dbackbmx3 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Need to replace starter anyone know of a diy? (MEDEL514)*

yeah normally i can do a lot of work on these cars but its because I have seen it or done it with a mechanic buddy before. I will take a look at the motor mount above the starter and see if I can get it. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: Need to replace starter anyone know of a diy? (dbackbmx3)*

You should be able to get the Alternator and starter off without removing the motor mount. As I said before, this is how I did it on my A6, but it may be different for your car. 
If you want, try contacting Derek at (602)-680-7006. He's on the north side pf Phoenix and does great work at very competitive prices http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif He may even be able to get the parts for you cheaper which would offset the overall cost of the job. Tell him I refered you










_Modified by MEDEL514 at 9:32 PM 10-19-2009_


----------



## dangerous_dave (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Need to replace starter anyone know of a diy? (MEDEL514)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MEDEL514* »_You should be able to get the Alternator and starter off without removing the motor mount. As I said before, this is how I did it on my A6, but it may be different for your car. 
_Modified by MEDEL514 at 9:32 PM 10-19-2009_

you do not need to remove the motor mount. all you do is put the car in service position, remove the serp belt, take the alternator out and remove the starter. installation is the reverse of disassembly. i already told him how to do this in another post. i dont know why he posted it again.


----------



## dbackbmx3 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Need to replace starter anyone know of a diy? (dangerous_dave)*

yeah Ill probably just have to suck it up and put in it service mode. I got a 1.8t a4 thats in service mode in the garage so after that ill probably be able to do it. Thanks!


----------



## SilverSurfer85 (Dec 17, 2009)

nononononononono
remove the passenger side motor mount, and the starter will fall out. no need to remove alternator if you are not replacing it


----------

